# Is it worth getting a PS3?



## Box9Missingo (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm hoping to get one soon enough, but I've heard of more than my share of people whose systems have been bricked by some of Sony's more recent updates and have had other issues with it.

Is it even worth putting down money for one?


----------



## locker (Aug 14, 2013)

i put money down on a PS4 i think it looks great


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2013)

The bricking isn't a problem any more, Sony *should* be able to ensure that doesn't happen with future updates. I think it's a very solid system, it's been my go to system for a long time. I would wait just a bit longer to see if a price drop is in its future with the PS4 around the corner.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 14, 2013)

Tom said:


> The bricking isn't a problem any more, Sony *should* be able to ensure that doesn't happen with future updates. I think it's a very solid system, it's been my go to system for a long time. I would wait just a bit longer to see if a price drop is in its future with the PS4 around the corner.



Ah. Hopefully they can.

Been waiting awhile. It's now down to around $300 for the one I'm interested in -- the Slim. If they don't have that one in, I might not get one and just wait until the PS4 comes out and then get one of those down the road a piece.




locker said:


> i put money down on a PS4 i think it looks great



Yea it reminds me of the PS2 in a way. Hopefully it's as sturdy as it looks so far. Definitely promising.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 15, 2013)

Just know that if you do skip to the PS4, it's not backwards compatible with PS3 games, at least not for a while after launch. They say they're looking for a solution to that but time will tell whether that happens or not.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom said:


> Just know that if you do skip to the PS4, it's not backwards compatible with PS3 games, at least not for a while after launch. They say they're looking for a solution to that but time will tell whether that happens or not.



Yea I heard about that . Hopefully they can find one, if things don't work out.

And hopefully it works out in terms of being able to get a Slim model. Not too impressed with the SuperSlim one at all. It looks rather poorly made.


----------



## ChronoCrusade (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a slim, and my brother has the older model ps3, he's had it for about 3 years and has only had to fix it once, works fine now.
we've never had any issues with the updates either. Comparing the two...Mine is a little faster updating games and stuff but thats about all I noticed.

I'd wait for the ps4 if you really cant decide since it looks a lot better, but unlike the ps4, the ps3 has a free online service..If you're after some easy online play, go for it.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 15, 2013)

ChronoCrusade said:


> I have a slim, and my brother has the older model ps3, he's had it for about 3 years and has only had to fix it once, works fine now.
> we've never had any issues with the updates either. Comparing the two...Mine is a little faster updating games and stuff but thats about all I noticed.
> 
> I'd wait for the ps4 if you really cant decide since it looks a lot better, but unlike the ps4, the ps3 has a free online service..If you're after some easy online play, go for it.



Cool, decided against it possibly (at least for now), until the price comes down on it some more. It's not worth taking the risk since there are some issues that I've read about that can happen on it, and it's (imo) not worth paying over $300 on a console that can possibly have these problems.

Will be getting a back up 3ds instead, since I haven't run into any issues with the one I have now and I plan on using it to play other games (Pok?mon X and Y, for one thing) in the future. Only issue I've had with it, is with the web browser being weak. As in, after awhile a stupid lock shows up in it... -_- And the thing has NOTHING to do with my ISP either... got a hold of the company and they said it was an issue with Nintendo and not them. But other than that, it's been nice . Love the thing.


----------



## beebs (Aug 15, 2013)

I've loved my PS3 and have had it for years, almost since release. It's even backwards compatible. I've never had any bricking issues with it. I'm planning on getting the PS4, but I'm going to wait a little while until they work out any kinks and/or give us a backwards compatible one. I love collecting and playing older games, so it's kind of a big selling point for me.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 15, 2013)

beebs said:


> I've loved my PS3 and have had it for years, almost since release. It's even backwards compatible. I've never had any bricking issues with it. I'm planning on getting the PS4, but I'm going to wait a little while until they work out any kinks and/or give us a backwards compatible one. I love collecting and playing older games, so it's kind of a big selling point for me.


Sweet . That's what I'm planning on doing as well, in terms of the PS4. Same here, I love the older games and there are a lot that I want to try out. Gaikai is nice, but I like to get physical copies of games and play them. Not that big a fan of cloud gaming.


----------



## Cardbored (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm sure you can get a PS3 under $300 if you find the right place. Don't let those console issues bother you, I've had mine for a long time and it hasn't given me any problems. As long as you take care of it you'll be fine.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 16, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> I'm sure you can get a PS3 under $300 if you find the right place. Don't let those console issues bother you, I've had mine for a long time and it hasn't given me any problems. As long as you take care of it you'll be fine.


Thanks, still waiting... and I checked on Amazon and the model I was looking to get was $50 more than at Target. Might try again to see if there are better prices around December or so once the PS4 comes out. That's cool . What have you done in order to keep it in working order, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 17, 2013)

If you have a solid set of games you want for the PS3, go ahead and get it but I would wait until the PS4 comes out in case the price drops. 

Other than that, if you find that you don't have a solid set of games, wait for the PS4 and treat yourself after a few games come out that you really would like as they will begin to drop off producing games for PS3 after PS4s release. I believe that the PS4 will also have the playstation network in which you can buy downloadable versions of videogames from it's previous consoles but there is no telling what games they will put on there or when.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 17, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> If you have a solid set of games you want for the PS3, go ahead and get it but I would wait until the PS4 comes out in case the price drops.
> 
> Other than that, if you find that you don't have a solid set of games, wait for the PS4 and treat yourself after a few games come out that you really would like as they will begin to drop off producing games for PS3 after PS4s release. I believe that the PS4 will also have the playstation network in which you can buy downloadable versions of videogames from it's previous consoles but there is no telling what games they will put on there or when.



That's what I plan on doing . Solid set of games aside, I'm hoping for the price to drop some more and that there will be Slims left for sale. 

As for the PS4, I'll be waiting until they works the bugs out of before getting one, but I'll definitely be going ahead with it, when I can. Looks like they might be heading back in a decent direction, console wise. Not too upset about having to pay for online, if it it's backed up by a good, sturdy console. That's what I appreciate. Don't like it when a console falls apart only after having it for a few years or so.


----------



## Joshaluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I would say it's definitely worth getting. I am in love with mine and there are a ton of amazing games that you can get for pretty cheap now and there is still a great lineup of games coming out even after the release of the PS4.


----------



## ChronoCrusade (Aug 19, 2013)

Nintendo are pretty reliable in terms of their consoles  I've never had a DS break either, and I have 5..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a PS3 and it is awesome! You can get lots of great stuff for it, like the Uncharted series and Sims, and LittleBigPlanet, along with COD and stuff like that...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 20, 2013)

ChronoCrusade said:


> Nintendo are pretty reliable in terms of their consoles  I've never had a DS break either, and I have 5..



I dunno about that. I don't much like complaining about one of my favorite companies, but my Wii might as well be on its deathbed as it sounds like a lawnmower and my DSi & 3DS L/R buttons have effectively stopped working. 

And there was a price drop announced today, but it was for that very silly 12GB Super Slim.


----------



## ChronoCrusade (Aug 21, 2013)

Tom said:


> I dunno about that. I don't much like complaining about one of my favorite companies, but my Wii might as well be on its deathbed as it sounds like a lawnmower and my DSi & 3DS L/R buttons have effectively stopped working.
> 
> And there was a price drop announced today, but it was for that very silly 12GB Super Slim.



Either you're unlucky or maybe I'm overcautious about my stuff, since I don't even let other people touch it..


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 19, 2013)

Tom said:


> I dunno about that. I don't much like complaining about one of my favorite companies, but my Wii might as well be on its deathbed as it sounds like a lawnmower and my DSi & 3DS L/R buttons have effectively stopped working.
> 
> And there was a price drop announced today, but it was for that very silly 12GB Super Slim.



I know it's late... but,

Have you checked to see if your fan is still moving? You can do it by putting your hand behind it as it's running. If you feel no air coming out of it, then the fan might be stuck. Get out a Q-tip and press on the blade gently when the Wii is running. The fan should begin to start moving again. Make sure to have a flashlight with you in order to look into the Wii to see if the fan is working.

I did this with my Wii when it was starting to get loud and overheat. Once I did it, it fixed the issue. My Wii has been running a LOT quieter and cooler since then.


As for a PS3, I might get one once the Super Slim's price goes down further. For now though, I'll be going with a Vita.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm finally getting a PS3 this year, probably around November or December hopefully. Just picked up a copy of Ni No Kuni . Can't wait to be able to play it.


----------



## superheroantics (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd say yes, there are some fantastic games for the PS3.
Fantastic games I still can't play... at least I have some of them on Steam now.


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm out of control with this PS3, I've gotten 10 boxes of games this month alone. PS3 so worth it. Perfect for the price since it's got titles locked on the system that likely won't show their faces on PS4 (at least not anytime soon) and especially good if you enjoy Sega or JRPG & Anime based games. I have that other thread open in the Playstation board, feel free to steal ideas for games from there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's basically the entire system for me. Sega + JRPG/Anime. Uhh but I did pick up the Jak & Daxter, and Ratchet & Clank collections. 3 games per box. Love me some 3D platformers


----------



## CR33P (Jul 8, 2014)

n64king said:


> I'm out of control with this PS3, I've gotten 10 boxes of games this month alone. PS3 so worth it. Perfect for the price since it's got titles locked on the system that likely won't show their faces on PS4 (at least not anytime soon) and especially good if you enjoy Sega or JRPG & Anime based games. I have that other thread open in the Playstation board, feel free to steal ideas for games from there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That's basically the entire system for me. Sega + JRPG/Anime. Uhh but I did pick up the Jak & Daxter, and Ratchet & Clank collections. 3 games per box. Love me some 3D platformers



nice necrobump -.-


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

I was trying to share a way to view more things and suggestions to get you moron. This whole board is dead, why would I care about getting my stupid thread posts. Not to mention I'm asking on what I should get in my own thread. You've always got some nonsense to post.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 8, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> nice necrobump -.-


Hey creepysheepy, it's my thread... so I don't mind if someone bumps it. They weren't doing in a fashion to bump just to bump, they were honestly trying to help.

@ n64king: Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## n64king (Jul 9, 2014)

You're very welcome.


----------



## SaturnGreed (Jul 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> I'm out of control with this PS3,* I've gotten 10 boxes of games this month alone.* PS3 so worth it. Perfect for the price since it's got titles locked on the system that likely won't show their faces on PS4 (at least not anytime soon) and especially good if you enjoy Sega or JRPG & Anime based games. I have that other thread open in the Playstation board, feel free to steal ideas for games from there.



damn, how much did that cost you. and if its cheap, share the info. so i can purchase it also.


----------



## n64king (Jul 10, 2014)

It was $82. It's this used game store called *GameDude* in North Hollywood, CA that sells literally any system and it's respective games in this huge warehouse. They've got so much crap in there, and they tend to sell under gamestop prices, and they give a little back on buy backs. But they're pickier than GameStop. Sega, Sony, Nintendo, Xbox, Jaguar, NeoGeo, ColecoVision, blahblahblah, you want it they got it. If you're in the area, there it's on the corner of Sherman Way & Laurel Canyon Blvd. They've also got a website but it's kinda hard to look at

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://gamedude.com/

That's the website


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

WHAT THE HECK I KNOW GAMEDUDE but it's far from me

@op youre gonna love your PS3. no need to feel bad or weird that its successor is out. a couple more suggestions in case you wanted would be Heavy Rain or the Journey boxset but if you get journey do it used unless you want the free PS+ subscription cause the games go by fast.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> nice necrobump -.-



oh now i see why people dont like you


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been very fortunate with mine, I have two, and neither I've had problems with c:

You should wait a bit to see when the price will drop though :3


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 12, 2014)

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> I've been very fortunate with mine, I have two, and neither I've had problems with c:
> 
> You should wait a bit to see when the price will drop though :3



I'm planning on getting it when it's on sale, since $269 is just too high for one imo.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 13, 2014)

is it going on sale for christmas? what if it doesnt


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 13, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> is it going on sale for christmas? what if it doesnt



Usually it does around Black Friday. Same with other systems. Hopefully it does this year.


I'm looking into getting a 500 gb one hopefully (The Last of Us bundle)... been wondering if anyone has that one or one similar and how good it is...


----------



## Redacted (Sep 8, 2014)

You can get one for dirt cheap and it has a huge library of great games. I got a PS3 Super Slim this year from craigslist for $120 and it came with 6 games. No problems at all.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 8, 2014)

I bought my ps3 in 2011 for like... $300 brand new. It's 120gb I believe.
I use it everyday. I use it to watch movies etc. Game wise, I was hardcore into the sims but when I got sims on PC it was like 1000x more amazing. Also love bioshock.

I wish I'd bought an old one so I could play ps2 games on it. But I've never had any problems with mine. I love it. 
I know someone how buys every new console and it's like wat. I don't see the point tbh. Selling and rebuying games.. Just ._. 

But yeah. It's worth it n.n

Edit: just saw how old this thread is >< mushroom bumped it.


----------



## Redacted (Sep 9, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I bought my ps3 in 2011 for like... $300 brand new. It's 120gb I believe.
> I use it everyday. I use it to watch movies etc. Game wise, I was hardcore into the sims but when I got sims on PC it was like 1000x more amazing. Also love bioshock.
> 
> I wish I'd bought an old one so I could play ps2 games on it. But I've never had any problems with mine. I love it.
> ...



Just noticed that now. Sorry


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 18, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I bought my ps3 in 2011 for like... $300 brand new. It's 120gb I believe.
> I use it everyday. I use it to watch movies etc. Game wise, I was hardcore into the sims but when I got sims on PC it was like 1000x more amazing. Also love bioshock.
> 
> I wish I'd bought an old one so I could play ps2 games on it. But I've never had any problems with mine. I love it.
> ...


No problem. 

Cool that you were able to find good games for it .


----------



## KaraNari (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with the PS3, I love mine still and I have a PS4 as well. I think I would keep playing PS3 because there are more games for it, it's more set up with lots of things you can do on it. If you are casual gamer I don't see it necessary to get a PS4 unless there is a game you are dying to get and must have! lol I have my two systems stacked above each other and I switch the cables in the back depending on what I want to do


----------

